# Are halogen and xenon bi pin lamps interchangeable?



## macmikeman

I have a customer who has some existing recess pucks in her cabinets that have some burnt out bulbs. 12 volt bi pin 20 watt halogen lamps. I was wondering if I can just substitute 12 volt bi pin 20 watt xenon lamps in the same fixtures? I have no idea whether this is ok since I have never been requested for this scenario yet.


----------



## B W E

macmikeman said:


> I have a customer who has some existing recess pucks in her cabinets that have some burnt out bulbs. 12 volt bi pin 20 watt halogen lamps. I was wondering if I can just substitute 12 volt bi pin 20 watt xenon lamps in the same fixtures? I have no idea whether this is ok since I have never been requested for this scenario yet.


All 12 volt bi-pin lamps are interchangeable. Xenon, halogen, krypton, etc. simply refers to the gas used to fill the glass to ****** to deterioration of the filament. Xenon is a whiter light than halogen, that will be the only difference you notice.


----------



## macmikeman

B W E said:


> All 12 volt bi-pin lamps are interchangeable. Xenon, halogen, krypton, etc. simply refers to the gas used to fill the glass to ****** to deterioration of the filament. Xenon is a whiter light than halogen, that will be the only difference you notice.


Thanks B W E, How about the heat? Rumor has it the xenon is a bit cooler, which is why I am asking in the first place, cause I am not all that thrilled to change out lamps in puck lights in the first place , no matter how much I can charge for it. I'm thinking maybe the xenon lamps might help with the heat factor which, if true brings the risk down some.


----------



## user4818

I saw an LED replacement at one of the home destruction stores. Sylvania I think? Worth a try I suppose.


----------



## Cletis

*info*

http://www.pegasuslighting.com/xenon-line-voltage-light-bulbs-20w.html

Pros:
works well at 2 lighting levels
low heat output @ 6" distance (but don't try to touch them when they're on!)
color temperature close to frosted incandescent

Cons:
difficulty in installing new bulb (depending on fixture orientation)
bulb life much less than fluorescent bulb (replacement needed about every 6 months when used 12 hoursday)
can't buy replacement bulbs at Target or the hardware store


----------



## B W E

Cletis said:


> http://www.pegasuslighting.com/xenon-line-voltage-light-bulbs-20w.html
> 
> Pros:
> works well at 2 lighting levels
> low heat output @ 6" distance (but don't try to touch them when they're on!)
> color temperature close to frosted incandescent
> 
> Cons:
> difficulty in installing new bulb (depending on fixture orientation)
> bulb life much less than fluorescent bulb (replacement needed about every 6 months when used 12 hoursday)
> can't buy replacement bulbs at Target or the hardware store


Um.... Don't think those will work too well in the 12 volt fixtures he was referring to.


----------



## Cletis

*Eye*

Good eye. Wrong link

http://www.pegasuslighting.com/xenon-bipin-light-bulbs-g4-base-20w-12v.html


----------

